
Now possible to open a business bank account online in Estonia - simon_acca
https://medium.com/e-residency-blog/a-new-era-for-location-independent-entrepreneurs-has-begun-ece91cbf8876
======
axonic
My analysis, and before you get excited [ US citizens cannot take advantage of
this. ] Registering puts you in a pipeline for service sales, i.e., you will
need a service provider (pick from 3) who can introduce you to banks who are
not guaranteed to work with you. Doing this requires a local address, which
they provide as a 'virtual office service' complete with telephone answering
and mail. Notably, three links deep into the 'how to' process, everything you
need gets complicated, but is naturally available as a service, and the focus
of discussion shifts to taxes. Taxes and avoidance of unfair taxation errors
are conspicuously discussed in detail, as the service providers focus on their
most common need, protection of assets. They emphasize the fact that their
smart cards are used for encryption as well as authentication while doing
business, implying you can speak behind a 2048 bit privacy curtain about your
"asset protection" needs and hear about more services. Your "government issued
ID" does not bear a photo, explicitly is not an ID for travel or individual
identity. The card, once collected securely in Estonia or within an Estonian
embassy, can be used to secure all further discussion of these sensitive
matters. Secure delivery means freedom from fear that 'prying eyes' like your
oppressive local government will be able to read anything about your search
for "asset protection services" and cause you trouble. Of course another
prominently advertised service which seems obligatory is legal advice for
international tax structures. Sad that the idea seems so pure on the landing
pages, yet quickly evaporates leaving yet another offshore tax shelter scheme.
I know what my taxes pay for, I've always paid them without one complaint
except I'd like the money spent more efficiently. Thank you, but no, Estonia.

